
Glasses blocking all the screens around you - sdx23
https://www.wired.com/story/irl-glasses-screen-blocking/
======
yostrovs
Polarized glasses polarized 90 degrees off the normal angle would do the same,
wouldn't they? At least for TV's placed horizontally.

~~~
weliketocode
Yes, and that is mentioned in the article.

> But they later realized that any polarized lens rotated 90 degrees and
> flattened could produce the same screen-blocking effect

